# 12v pump recommendations please



## LadyHawk77 (Oct 11, 2011)

We have been running radiant floor heat for 14 years. The last two winters we have used solar to pre-heat the water. I run my 1200 sf floor in two different zones each with its own pump. I am wanting to upgrade the pumps to 12v due to our frequent power outages. I do have a small PV/wind system with a battery bank to run the pumps from. Does anyone have any 12v pump experience/recommendations you would like to share?
Thanks
LH


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

What make are the current pumps? Check to see if they make a DC replacement pump for them. That would be the easiest so you don't have to replumb to fit new pumps.

Also you would need to verify that your current solar setup is large enough to handle the addition load. Can you estimate how many hours the pumps run on the coldest days?

WWW


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

This one is working good for my father inlaw in his radiant floor. It runs on 24 volts. He just uses a simple boost converter to power it from a standard battery, but a direct panel connct would work just as well.

pump
http://www.amazon.com/Solar-Water-Circulation-Brushless-Motor/dp/B00E9QTSH2

current booster

http://www.amazon.com/Converter-10-32V-12-35V-Voltage-Charger/dp/B008NKNHSG/


----------



## buckshot32000 (Jun 20, 2013)

School buses have a circulating pump for the heaters that is 12 volt might work i dont know


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

If you have an inverter you may want to research grundfos alpha pumps they are 120 volt but they use very little power about 1 -20th what a taco 7 pump ran on the same system


----------

